# probleme beim laden der hw-config



## stan_keiler (19 März 2010)

moin jungens...
ich habe immer noch probleme das mp377 an die s7-400 anzubinden.... eigentlcih klappt alles ganz gut bis auf das beim laden der konfig des panels immer wieder die fehlermeldung:

laden in baugruppe (13:4719)

es werden nicht alle komponenten geladen. falls s7rtm installiert ist, setzen sie in "objekteigenschaften" der pc station bediengerät_1, register konfig die option s7rtm ist installier. danach lassen sich alle komponenten laden.

XD aber ich habe gar keine pc-station, da ich ja nur die s7 und das panel benötige und in den objekteigenschaften des panels gibt es so ein register nicht... was soll ich da noch tun???? 

alles ist über ethernet verknüpft und geht über die ip-adressen....


----------



## JesperMP (19 März 2010)

> setzen sie in "objekteigenschaften" der pc station bediengerät_1, register konfig die option s7rtm ist installier.


Es deuten an das entweder ist den Wahlschalter "S7RTM installiert" aktiviert, in den Eigenschaften von den "HMI Station". 
Oder, es gibt Komponente die nur in ein PC Station befinden kann, wie z.B. "IE Algemein". In ein CE Panel muss man für Ethernet "HMI IE" verwenden.



> und in den objekteigenschaften des panels gibt es so ein register nicht


Doch. Objekteigenschaften öffnen, Register "Konfiguration" öffnen. Da gibt es ein "S7RTM ist installiert".


----------



## stan_keiler (19 März 2010)

und das bedeutet jetzt im konkreten? gibt es eine möglichkeit zu laden oder eher nicht? muss ich da jetz quasi noch eine pc-station in das projekt nehmen?

die verb habe ich ja so eingerichtet: über hmi ie ins ethernet 1 und dann quasi an den cp der s7

dank dir für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## JesperMP (19 März 2010)

Post ein screenshot von den HW Konfig von den Panel.


----------



## Junge (25 Februar 2016)

Moin,

ich weiss das Thema ist zwar stark veraltet, aber ich habe gerade genau das gleiche Problem. 

Hab mir ein Standard Programm von uns genommen und wollte es auf die CPU spiele und es kommt immer wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung s.o.
Ich hab ebenfalls keine PC-Station in dem Projekt drin, somit auch nicht den Reiter für die Konfiguration. In der HW der CPU und dem HMI ist alles ok bzw. Standard. (Standard Projekt deachiviert, nichts verändert, wollte übersetzten in die Steuerung laden ....MÖÖP- Fehlermeldung).

?!


----------



## ChristophD (25 Februar 2016)

Hi,

was für eine Steuerung? Welche HMI?
Kommt die Meldung wirklich bei der Steuerung oder bei der HMI?

Wenn die HMI ein Panel ist dann wird das nicht über HWConfig geladen, das gibt es einfach NIX ZUM LADEN.

Auch hier wieder die Bitte bei solchen Sachen unbedingt Screenshots mit ablegen , es ist sonst sehr schwer eine hilfreiche Antwort zu formulieren wenn man nicht genau sieht was gemacht wurde!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Junge (25 Februar 2016)

CPU 314c 2PN/DP
HMI 177B 6 PN colour


Das Hmi ist ein ganz normales Panel. Auch wenn die HWconfig mit "lade in Baugruppe" keine Auswirkung hat, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es vorher auch ging ohne, dass dieser Fehler erscheint.

Zudem kann ich auch nicht das HMI Projekt in das Panel laden...(Im Panel selber und in der HW ist/sollte alles korrekt eingetragen sein)..meine Vermutung war, dass es halt durch diese Fehlermeldung irgendwie zusammen hängt


----------



## ChristophD (25 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

nein das dürfte so noch nie gegangen sein, es geht schlicht nicht.
Das Panel wird aus WinCC Flexible heraus geladen.
Waruim funktioniert dort der Transfer nicht? Was fr Einstellungen hast du da und welche Fehlermeldungen kommen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Junge (25 Februar 2016)

Da hab ich mich wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht, dass ich über "lade in Baugruppe" die HW in das Panelgeladen haben- sondern dass ich lediglich die Funktion nutzen konnte ohne, dass diese Fehlermeldung erschienen ist.


----------



## ChristophD (25 Februar 2016)

und auch das bezweifle ich sehr, selbst bei meinem ältesten System mit Step7 V5.4 SP4 und WinCC Flex 2007 bekomme ich die Meldung.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Februar 2016)

Junge schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht, dass ich über "lade in Baugruppe" die HW in das Panelgeladen haben


Warum probierst Du diese Funktion überhaupt? Die Konfiguration eines HMI wird nie aus HW Konfig in das HMI geladen, sondern ggf. zusammen mit der Projektierung aus WinCC flexible.

Harald


----------



## Junge (25 Februar 2016)

@ChristopD: Danke fürs Gegenkontrollieren- daraus schliesse ich dann, dass es wohl "normal" ist und ich mich vertan habe.
..wäre ja dann trotzdem interessant weshalb die Meldung kommt 

@PN: Wo du recht hast, hast du recht, da hast du recht.

..mittlerweile kann ich auch wieder das Projekt auf das HMI spielen. Nochmal neu gestartet und von vorn das Feld aufgerollt, ein unterschied zu zuvor gab es aber nicht..naja.


Danke für die Hilfe


----------

